# Digitrax Zephyr Throttle Problem...



## bluenoser337 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have an original Zephyr and suddenly it has a throttle problem. I am getting full throttle at all times regardless of where the dial is positioned. It was working fine all along, until I selected loco 10 to run. Loco 10 took off in forward and couldn't be stopped with the throttle (which was already in the zero position). When I select another loco, that one takes off in full speed immediately. Everything else on the Zephyr works fine, except the throttle. I tried the OpSwitch39 reset, but that made no difference. Any suggestions greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have never heard of this one happening before. First off have any of your locos been on another DCC layout before this happened? Do you have an DC throttles hooked up in any way to the layout? Is there anything on your loco net and do you have any MU's set up for these engines?

Massey


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Just guessing here...but my feeling is that you have a potentiometer problem.Even the best equipment may fail.Has the Zephyr been dropped or some other mishap?


----------



## bluenoser337 (Jan 8, 2012)

Massey and Jake...even Digitrax tech support was stumped. I tried everything, probably 3 times, and then tried removing all the locos, one-by-one, as if they were all MU'd. That would clear them one at a time. Since that was working, I did the OPSwitch36 reset which "clears the locomotive slots, but leaves other settings alone". After that, everything was fine. Exactly what I did in one step to make all locos part of a big MU remains a mystery. Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

another cause could have been the locos were running when power was dropped and the decoders remembered the last instruction given. Or durring shut down the command station may have been giving an instruction but not fully and confused the decoders. This caused them to go full throttle when called up. Just guessing but I am glad that you have everything running like it should be now.

Massey


----------

